
The study on climate-induced collapse they thought you should not read – yet - malshe
https://jembendell.wordpress.com/2018/07/26/the-study-on-collapse-they-thought-you-should-not-read-yet/
======
labster
As someone who spent a few years of his life studying climatology, nothing in
here is surprising. The science all seems well-sourced enough, it's the
conclusions that are raising eyebrows and depressing stomachs. But it's not at
all a stretch to say that things are going to get really bad for civilization
in the near future. We've just spent so much time trying to prevent the worst
affects of climate change that we haven't gotten around to realizing it's
probably too late. A million tragedies are already playing out around the
globe, and there are a billion more coming.

None of this is to say that we shouldn't try mitigation; but just that
mitigation will likely be less helpful than we hoped. If someone wants to
prove me wrong, please do so in the form of inventing cheap CO2 scrubbers.

Honestly the "deep adaptation agenda" is a little bit hopeful, as at least
it's something of a roadmap for the sacrifices we'll have to make in the
future.

> I hope the deep adaptation agenda of resilience, relinquishment and
> restoration can be a useful framework for community dialogue in the face of
> climate change. Resilience asks us “how do we keep what we really want to
> keep?” Relinquishment asks us “what do we need to let go of in order to not
> make matters worse?” Restoration asks us “what can we bring back to help us
> with the coming difficulties and tragedies?

------
rabidrat
Great paper, but as a non-acadmic I was disappointed by the last paragraph
before the conclusion:

> I think it may be our vanity as academics to think that any one but
> academics and students read academic papers. Therefore, I have chosen to
> leave my recommendations for managers, policy makers and lay persons for
> another outlet.

------
clydethefrog
Also known as The Climate Change Paper So Depressing It's Sending People to
Therapy according to Vice.

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vbwpdb/the-climate-
change...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vbwpdb/the-climate-change-paper-
so-depressing-its-sending-people-to-therapy)

